# Capacitance Meter...yours for the cost of shipping



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a dedicated capacitance (cap) meter that I would be happy to send to a GC member if he/she covers the cost of shipping. 

My wife gave me a new cap meter for Christmas after I mentioned that I had seen it at the local electronics store. That blew me away, as she hates anything resembling a "hardware" store.

I bought this old cap meter from a GC member quite awhile ago. He taught electronics at a college. I have not been able to find a manual for it, but it is capable of many functions related to capacitance. However, I have not been able to sort them out and have only used it to measure capacitance. It works well.

It is a Daetron MC 300

I found more information in the attached .pdf (see 4th page)
http://www.ko4bb.com/Manuals/11)_Stuff_Not_Sorted/Daetron/Daetron_General_Catalog.PDF

I found the manual...which I was unable to find a few years ago...go figure...LOL
http://www.flippers.com/pdfs/Daetron-MC300.PDF



It looks like this:











Please PM me.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Meter has been requested...arrangements being made.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

That was fast!


----------

